# Springtail Subtrate?



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Instead of charcoal could lava rocks be used for Springtails or a combination of lava rock and charcoal for them to live on, its kinda the same right? But lava rocks seem has more surface area with all the pores. Just wanted to ask didn't know if this has come up before.

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

i suppose it could work. however i don't see how you would disinfect them because if you boil/bake them, they might explode...


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

You can buy a bag of charcoal from
Menards for $5 and have plenty to use for many cultures. Just make sure your buying natural hardwood charcoal. Frontier I believe makes a brand. Few Others out there but you can crush it up with a hammer inside an old sleeping back to smaller 1/2-1'' pieces and you'll be good!


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

I was just wondering I have both supplies on hand. Just a thought because I noticed how porous they are and thought it could hold twice as many springs in a single culture.

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

goof901 said:


> i suppose it could work. however i don't see how you would disinfect them because if you boil/bake them, they might explode...


Like any stone you want to boil them this will not cause them to exploded but lava rock I have actually seen people cook with them on grills for holding heat them being pourous I believe prevents them from exploding. I may be wrong though.

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

It seems a stretch to say that lava would explode...its sold as filler for gas grills...baking at a relatively low temp shouldn't be an issue. Then again, boiling would be even safer.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

fieldnstream said:


> It seems a stretch to say that lava would explode...its sold as filler for gas grills...baking at a relatively low temp shouldn't be an issue. Then again, boiling would be even safer.


I was thinking same thing.

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Here is what I am thinking. If I was going to go out to look for springtails in an open field, would I be looking for a pile rocks or a pile of wood (charred or not)?

If you have both laying around the house, why not do an experiment?


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

I thought the whole point of keeping them on charcoal or coco husks is to provide a home and a carboniferous food for them as well...


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

phender said:


> Here is what I am thinking. If I was going to go out to look for springtails in an open field, would I be looking for a pile rocks or a pile of wood (charred or not)?
> 
> If you have both laying around the house, why not do an experiment?


I would most likely choose the wood, but in nature wouldn't the rocks lack moisture retention and a food source? Where in a controled area I'm providing both. I will certainly do an experiment with it and let you guys know.

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

goof901 said:


> i suppose it could work. however i don't see how you would disinfect them because if you boil/bake them, they might explode...


I don't even know why you would want to boil or bake them in the first place, if they are stored inside and have been kept clean... 

Ed


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Just try it. You would need a few cents worth of springtails to try it. Report back if it works.

As for wild springs, the absolute highest density on land I have seen was in a yard with crushed marble. Just moving the marble to the side you could find a lot of large, tomocerus size, springs.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm gonna try and will report back, gonna do a charcoal culture, a lava rock culture, and a combination of both.

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

I have great success with fine charcoal from stein gardens for 7 dollars a bag.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

The cultures are setup, two charcoal and lava, one charcoal and one lava rock.

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Ilovebugs (Jul 28, 2012)

Lava might give them some nice area to walk and hide on. You can bake the rock in the oven also to disinfect. You can also get bark as home goods stores and bake it to disinfect. They are pretty adaptable to a point.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Cultures haven't crashed but not a boom yet, still waiting and seeing.

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## tmx (Sep 27, 2011)

Let us know how this turns out, I would think it would be a viable option, what are you using as feed, yeast? Did you just use the same as the charcoal setup, some water the rest lava rock?


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

tmx said:


> Let us know how this turns out, I would think it would be a viable option, what are you using as feed, yeast? Did you just use the same as the charcoal setup, some water the rest lava rock?


I will certainly let you guys know, actually gotta check up on them. Just feeding tropical fish flakes. I have a variety to see what's best, I have just lava rock, charcoal, charcoal and lava rock, and lava rock a orchid bark.


Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Mites got in them, decimated my pop. :l

Sent from my Desire HD


----------

